# CDG - Cleveland Mining Company



## System (16 October 2010)

Cleveland Mining Company Limited (CDG), was formerly known as Western Kingfish Limited (WKF).

http://www.clevelandmining.com.au


----------



## bluecheese101 (8 November 2011)

This one caught my attention, anyone have any thoughts? Cheers.


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

Company presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120801/pdf/427s4542jjdmm4.pdf


----------



## Tano (12 May 2013)

I just got stock pick email from HC. Anyone buying based on the info?

http://www.nextminingboom.com/index...-currently-trading-below-20c/?utm_source=HCMO


----------



## skyQuake (12 May 2013)

Tano said:


> I just got stock pick email from HC. Anyone buying based on the info?
> 
> http://www.nextminingboom.com/index...-currently-trading-below-20c/?utm_source=HCMO




Scroll down at the end...


> Note to traders* The publishers of this article/information/promotion wish to disclose that they* hold this stock in their portfolios *and that any decision to purchase this stock should be done so after the purchaser has made their own inquires as to the validity of any information in this article/information/promotion.
> 
> S3 Consortium pty ltd does and seeks to do business with companies covered in its research reports. As a result, investors should be aware that the Firm may have a* conflict of interest that could affect the objectivity of this report.* Investors should consider this report as only a single factor in making their investment decision.


----------

